# How to measure drop bars



## jasnooks (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm looking to replace the steel bars on my 78 Schwinn "10 speed"with some aluminum bars.
I need wider bars, but I'm not even sure where to measure. Trying to order on the net is just confusing me.
I do know, 25.4 clamp diameter, and 22mm tube diameter. The rest confuses me.
Can anybody help?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

First, make sure you get bars that match the clamp size. 25.4 was standard back when your bike was manufactured. Not so much anymore, but you should be able to find them. 

Bars come in widths of 36, 38, 40, 42, 44, 46 widths. How they're measured varies. Most common is from center to center of the ends of the drops. Some are measured from the outside. Some bars have drops that flare out a bit making a 44 center to center the size of a 42 center to center on a not flared out bar. So when buying them sight unseen, it's a good idea to try to find out what that measurement is based on. 

What you want is a bar where you hold onto the bends where the brake hoods would be and your hands are roughly even with your shoulders. Try measuring your existing bars center to center if they work well for you. I'd guess the most popular size is 42 cm. Go down to your local bike shop and hold a few of different sizes and see what you like.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Most companies measure a bar's width from the center of each drop (see photo - B), but not all, so ask before ordering.


----------



## jasnooks (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks for the input.
I'm looking at the Nitto Randonneur. Seems pretty close to what I have, but a tad wider.
I just have to check my levers to see if they'll fit.

The original 78 steel bars.

















Nitto Randonneur.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Unless my eyes deceive, your bars are 42CM's wide. Pretty common size. 

I tend to *really* like certain bars, so can relate if it's the case here, and the Nitto's look to be a good match. But maybe consider poking around on the web for other (albeit somewhat limited) offerings given the size. Comes down to personal preference in hand placement.

Here's one persons opinion ...

https://janheine.wordpress.com/2010/11/25/more-on-handlebars-randonneur-model/


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

also watch carefully at the other drop bar specs - the reach and the drop can vary widely also. Some of the randonneur bars come in wide variety of these measures


----------



## jasnooks (Feb 1, 2017)

More good info.
I've been doing a little searching, and watching the numbers.
Thanks guys


----------

